
Protect your paper millions - chwolfe
http://www.cboe.com/Strategies/EquityOptions/EquityCollars/part2.aspx
======
chwolfe
Mark Cuban used a similar stragety after Broadcast.com was bought by Yahoo! to
protect against a downturn in the stock market:

"The basic worry that comes with having lots of money is no different from
what worries everyone else. Whether you've got $100 or $100 million, you don't
want to lose it. After we sold Broadcast.com, I hedged my stock with synthetic
indexes, in case the market cratered in the six months before I could hedge my
actual Yahoo shares. It cost me $20 million, but it protected what I had. Todd
Wagner and I had a credo: "Pigs get fat; hogs get slaughtered.""

Note: Obviously meet with a financial advisor if any of this actually applies
to you.

